# My purchased music won't transfer to my iPod



## jocknerd (Jul 3, 2003)

I was burning some CD's tonight and transferring them to my iPod and then I downloaded some music from Apple's Music Store. The music showed up in my library and Purchased Music list but I was unable to copy it to my iPod.

Has anyone else run into this? I did a permissions repair but it didn't make any difference.


----------



## Lycander (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry if I'm asking you a silly question, but have you played those songs first? You know how it'll ask you to register your comp, something about digital signature or DRM whatever the heck it is. Well it does that when you first try to use the song.

What I've been doing is creating playlists and then drag and drop the playlist into my iPod icon still within the iTunes interface. Does your iPod icon show up in iTunes to signify that it's recognized?

Oooh! Another thing: what model iPod do you have? If it's the older models then you need to update the iPod software to 1.3 to support the new audio codec and music store.


----------



## jocknerd (Jul 4, 2003)

I've got a brand new 30gb iPod. I didn't have any problems transferring my purchased music before I reinstalled OS X the other day. I backed up my purchased music using the Backup program and restored the purchased music from CD. But now I can't transfer any purchased music to my iPod.


----------



## jocknerd (Jul 4, 2003)

Its solved. I needed to unauthorize my purchased music for my laptop and then authorize it again. Something must have happened with the backup.


----------

